# Happy Birthday 4metals



## kurtak (Dec 20, 2015)

I can never express my gratitude enough for members like you that have done so much to make this forum such a great source of information about the recovery & refining of PMs - the information you & so many like you have shared on this forum has allowed me to make a nice self employed modest living for the last going on 5 years now - so --------

Here's wishing you a Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY 4metals 8) 

have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 20, 2015)

kurtak said:


> I can never express my gratitude enough for members like you that have done so much to make this forum such a great source of information about the recovery & refining of PMs - the information you & so many like you have shared on this forum has allowed me to make a nice self employed modest living for the last going on 5 years now - so --------
> 
> Here's wishing you a Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY 4metals 8)
> 
> ...


Like wise.
I still cherish your little care package and always find your help and wisdom to be just what is needed in most situation's.
I just hope we do not ware you out.
Happy birth day and meany happy returns.
Justin


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 20, 2015)

Another year wiser 8) 8)


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 20, 2015)

I can't miss this one. Happy b'day Sir!

Marco


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday 4metals! Only one more year till you qualify for Medicare!

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday 4metals!


----------



## rewalston (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday 4metals, hope you have a good one and many more to come.

Rusty


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, 4Metals!

Thank you for all work you put into this forum.

8) 

Göran


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 20, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, 4Metals

You are a fountain of knowledge and wisdom and i can't thank you enough for your help over the years.
Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Irons (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, 4Metals. :mrgreen: 

I've learned a lot from you. Thanks for all your time and effort on the Board.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday and may it be a safe one.


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Happy 4metals!! Have a great day and Thank You for everything that you have done to improve the knowledge on this forum. 8)


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 20, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Happy Birthday 4metals! Only one more year till you qualify for Medicare!
> 
> Dave



Hey now, I'm 33 and just started on Medicare this month! Lol


Happy Birthday good Sir! Enjoy your 20's while you can! :lol:


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guy, hope it's a good one!


----------



## Lou (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## nickvc (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes a very happy birthday hope you had a great day.


----------



## Shark (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday,
and Thank You for all the advice you share.


----------



## Grelko (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday, youngster! 

Harold


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy birthday 4metals.

Thank you for your continual and unique contribution to this forum.


----------



## artart47 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi 4Metals!
Thanks for all your contributions to our forum. Have a great birthday!
Art.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you all for the good wishes. I had a nice quiet day yesterday with the family. I am still traveling quite a bit setting up new and modifying old refineries here and abroad. I can honestly say the most aware and informed group of refiners I have come to know are right here. That has been quite a gift to my career, it has taught me that there is always more than one way to accomplish the end result and I have all of you to thank for it.


----------



## Geo (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday!!

Sorry I missed the party. I'm glad you had a good birthday.


----------



## nicole_lee (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy birthday.
In China, we eat noodles on the day, means you will live long and healthy


----------



## butcher (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday 4metals, for many of us here, we are a family of members who share in learning, thank you for being such an important part of our family.


----------

